# Anyone else wtt for #3



## bellaloo

Anyone else want to join me in wtt for number 3? when will you be trying? What thoughts do you have on it? Age gaps ect? Worried about coping with night feeds and already having the 2 children lol x
:winkwink:


----------



## purple_pigeon

I'll join you! :wave:

Going to try in the new year for #3, have been feeling really broody for a few months now!
Eldest will be 5 in January and my youngest has just turned 1 so the gaps will be just right for me anyway as long as it doesn't prove too difficult to conceive. Fx'd.
I'm on Microgynon at the moment and have enough to take me through until the last week of December so will go from there, hopefully my cycle will kickstart again pretty quickly, managed to fall pregnant with my eldest whilst on it.
Don't think the night feeds will bother me so much as only just started getting 8 hours again on a night, youngest has just weaned himself off from breastfeeding and was still having up to 4 feeds a night - took it's toll.

What's your story? xxx


----------



## Mummy1506

I will join! Wtt #3 also, mainly waiting for finance reasons want a few debts paid off. I have 2 year age gap between my boys which I have found tough going at times so looking to TTC early 2015 so by the time baby would be due both will be in school. 

Xx


----------



## Tanikit

I am wwt #3 too - my eldest will be 6 next month and my youngest is 2.5. I would be hoping for a similar gap, but suspect it will be a slightly bigger gap as there are still medical issues that must be sorted out and they could take quite a while still. My youngest still wakes us every single night, often multiple times and my eldest didn't stop waking us til my youngest was born so we have not been sleeping for 6 years now - what is another few years?


----------



## bellaloo

Aw thanks for joining me ladies! i have a 3 and a half yr old boy and almost 1 (in a few days) boy. Was thinking of waiting until 2015 but dont think i can wait that long actually discussed it with hubby last night and he actually said we could start trying middle of next year. im super broody aswell at the moment. Everyone around me is having babies lol. My eldest was a fantastic baby and still is my youngest however has been very high needs he has only just started sttn i think it was a shock going from 1 to 2 babies but hoping it wont be such a shock going from 2 to 3 :) x


----------



## noodles13

Hi ladies im wtt no3..... im impatient hehe my eldest is 7 and little one will be 3 at Christmas. Does anyone else worry that no3 will be twins or more can you imagine it! Lol


----------



## bellaloo

Yeh me and hubby were discussing that earlier haha triplets lol. Imagine it x


----------



## GlitterandBug

Yes me! DD is nearly 3 and DS is 6 months. Want to TTC in a year when DS is 18 months old like DD was when we started last time.


----------



## Tanikit

My two have been telling me I must have a boy AND a girl next time - now that would make life complicated though fun. I am one of twins though and its supposed to skip a generation - good luck to my own two girls then :)


----------



## GlitterandBug

I'd love another girl AND boy so keep thinking 'hmmm, twins would be great' then I crash back to reality and remember how hard just one newborn is let alone TWO newborns along with the two other little ones!!


----------



## samzi

Yup, we are wtt till November (hopefully) have 2 little girls already, 3.5yr and 2yo x


----------



## Catalyst

Ill join you although I am kind of mabyWTTC #3
we are not sure if we are done or want the third. We both kind of want the third but not sure if we want to do the work you know? Or if it is wize mony side.
That said.

I have been thinking that TTC in about 2 years time would be good. Then the younger would be about 4-4,5 years old when #3 would be born. The older would be about 6,5-7 years old. 

Not afraid of the waking up during the night since they will be so big. Should be potty trained (the older is now ofcorce) and so on. But money, time and conveniense I am afraid it migth put us off it. I dont want it later than that.. kind of not sooner not later.. at least not much later.


----------



## noodles13

My great nanny was a twin she had 13 brothers and sisters there was 2 sets of triplets 3 sets of twins and a single birth lol my nanny had twins thats my mum and uncle it skipped me. ..... eeeeek hahaha


----------



## bellaloo

I take my hat off to those who have twins or triplets dealing with one baby is hard enough let alone 2 or 3 at the same time lol and more than once


----------



## MamaKay86

hello.

Can I join too! We are thinking of waiting until next year before trying for no3. 

My two are 5 and 7 so I am very out of practice with getting up in the night and I do worry about coping. I'm awful if I don't get a lot of sleep. 

Hubby is very broody now and keeps hinting that I should have the coil removed. Financially its not a good idea, hubby has just started a business and I'm still in Uni. In my mind I am hoping nothing happens until next august as we have a holiday booked and I'm not a big fan of hot weather without being pregnant!

My two have said they want twins too hehehe a boy and a girl. I would cry if we had twins. I wouldn't know how to cope! Mommies of multiples need a medal!

Kay
xxx


----------



## dizzy65

i am WTT#3 as well.. Wont be trying tell January 2015 as I just had my Second :flower:


----------



## noodles13

I agree. I am actually wondering if no3 will be a huge baby thats worrying me my first was 8lb4 second was 3 weeks early 8lb. My oh was almost 11lb when he was born I hope I dont have a 5 stone baby hahaha


----------



## bellaloo

MamaKay86 said:


> hello.
> 
> Can I join too! We are thinking of waiting until next year before trying for no3.
> 
> My two are 5 and 7 so I am very out of practice with getting up in the night and I do worry about coping. I'm awful if I don't get a lot of sleep.
> 
> Hubby is very broody now and keeps hinting that I should have the coil removed. Financially its not a good idea, hubby has just started a business and I'm still in Uni. In my mind I am hoping nothing happens until next august as we have a holiday booked and I'm not a big fan of hot weather without being pregnant!
> 
> My two have said they want twins too hehehe a boy and a girl. I would cry if we had twins. I wouldn't know how to cope! Mommies of multiples need a medal!
> 
> Kay
> xxx

Im awful on lack of sleep too i cant function haha yeh i would deffinatly get the holiday out the way first im thinking of waiting until august as ds2 will be 2 then. Its his 1st bday today lol. Aw what are you studying at uni? x


----------



## bellaloo

dizzy65 said:


> i am WTT#3 as well.. Wont be trying tell January 2015 as I just had my Second :flower:

Your brave thinking of number 3 so soon after :winkwink: lol xx


----------



## bellaloo

noodles13 said:


> I agree. I am actually wondering if no3 will be a huge baby thats worrying me my first was 8lb4 second was 3 weeks early 8lb. My oh was almost 11lb when he was born I hope I dont have a 5 stone baby hahaha

Oh my gosh lets hope you dont have a 5 stone baby lol. My first was 7 lbs just under second was 3 weeks early and was 6,3 so will prob have an 8 lber lol next lol x


----------



## noodles13

Yeah I am thinking its going to be bigger than my last two eeeeek lol mind you got to ttc first lol


----------



## Mummy1506

Oooh couldn't imagine twins think I would go into shock if they said that ha ha I also had big babies 8.6lbs & 9.4lbs both 2 weeks late so hoping to go early with a third lol x


----------



## noodles13

I would love love love to have twins... maybe im weird lol weve alreay decided names hahaha maybe we should just tcc now ;) 
How old are everyones other children then? What will the age gaps be like for you guys x


----------



## bellaloo

My eldest is 3 and a half and my second is 1 so hopefully they will be about 5 and 3 when we have our next roughly without doin too much working out lol. How about you? x


----------



## Mummy1506

Mine are 4 & 2 if all goes to plan they will be 6 & 4 when baby expected. Wanted a bigger gap this time. When is everyone hoping to move to TTC x


----------



## bellaloo

Hmm I'm still not sure it's getting shorter and shorter started off jan 15 now swaying towards August 14 I think I want to wait until ds2 is actually 2 to start trying or maybe just before lol what about you? x


----------



## bellaloo

I see you have two boys. Same as me are you maybe hoping for a girl next time? X


----------



## noodles13

Ive got two daughters and my oh has a son. My eldest is just 7 his son is 6 and my little one is 2 she will be 3 in January. I am hoping I can tcc soon c


----------



## Kandykane81

Also waiting to try for #3. We have two boys, my oldest will be 10 @ 3:46pm today and my youngest is 3, will be 4 in October. Will probably be starting in Jan or Feb, trying to figure out ovulation cycle. Would love a girl, but will be happy with either one!! :)


----------



## Mummy1506

My TTC date is Jan 15 would love it to be sooner but think we will stick with it just to be in best place possible, yes hoping for a girl but if another boy wouldn't mind have been looking into the swaying thing I know a lot of people don't believe it works but thought i would give it a shot! 

Also got an app on my phone which will be helpful called pink pad so can track cycles etc as mine can be a bit erratic need to track over a longer time. The more you track the better the app works at working out fertile dates etc I'm pretty rubbish at knowing signs of ovulation etc lol x


----------



## bellaloo

Whats the swaying thing? x


----------



## bellaloo

Kandykane81 said:


> Also waiting to try for #3. We have two boys, my oldest will be 10 @ 3:46pm today and my youngest is 3, will be 4 in October. Will probably be starting in Jan or Feb, trying to figure out ovulation cycle. Would love a girl, but will be happy with either one!! :)

Oh gosh it took me ages to figure it out now ive forgotten it all again i spose i will just go to ntnp for a while while i try and figure it all out again lol x


----------



## Mummy1506

bellaloo said:


> Whats the swaying thing? x

Swaying the gender of the baby, found a few different methods like timing dtd around ovulation & your diet etc. x


----------



## GlitterandBug

I sway back and fore between girl or boy for #3 - I think I'd be happy either way. Got to have my coil out first - anyone else got one? Not sure when to think about it!


----------



## Firefox

Hiya ladies, thought I would join you as hopefully in a similar situation! I have two DS, my eldest is 2 in October and youngest is 8 1/2 months. I'd love to start ttc but DH needs convincing about #3! Hoping to ntnp in the new year, I've got pcos and pretty sure I got real lucky and conceived the two times that I have ever ovulated! Was a bit of a journey in ttc my first DS so it was an amazing surprise to conceive naturally DS #2 :) Im on micronor mini pill at the mo a didnt want to take the combined pill (cos off the effects on ovualtion!) I'm hoping when I come off the pill I will have some kind of normal-ish cycles, but kinda want to stop taking it when I run out at the end of next month just to see what happens with them...a bit risky?!


----------



## bellaloo

GlitterandBug said:


> I sway back and fore between girl or boy for #3 - I think I'd be happy either way. Got to have my coil out first - anyone else got one? Not sure when to think about it!

I have one. I read somewhere that its best to have it put a while before even ttc because of the uterus lining or something. Will speak to the doctor though next year before we start trc see what she says. x


----------



## GlitterandBug

bellaloo said:


> GlitterandBug said:
> 
> 
> I sway back and fore between girl or boy for #3 - I think I'd be happy either way. Got to have my coil out first - anyone else got one? Not sure when to think about it!
> 
> I have one. I read somewhere that its best to have it put a while before even ttc because of the uterus lining or something. Will speak to the doctor though next year before we start trc see what she says. xClick to expand...

That makes sense. If we start TTC next Sept onwards then I suppose maybe May/June time to give it a couple of cycles.


----------



## bellaloo

Yeh it does. I never really thought about it before. I've not long had mine done though so will be asking for it out again in no time lol. x


----------



## bellaloo

Mummy1506 said:


> bellaloo said:
> 
> 
> Whats the swaying thing? x
> 
> Swaying the gender of the baby, found a few different methods like timing dtd around ovulation & your diet etc. xClick to expand...



Oh yeh I have heard a few things about how you can help the gender. It's not proven is it? :wacko:
It seems like fun to try though. Did you all find out the sex of your other children? I did! I'm to impatient to wait. I have a theory that for the next one I won't find out the gender until right at the end I will have a scan done at like 30 weeks lol I would like to wait for the surprise but then I would like to know if I'm buying pink or blue stuff lol x


----------



## kellyrae

:wave: hello....We are hoping to start this December :happydance:

I have two daughters, 2.8yrs and 3 months.....rather ambitious of us to think of it so soon but I don't really want to wait too long if we don't have to....I like the idea of a smaller age gap plus we want to be at the stage where we have our complete family as I'm not getting any younger :cry:
I would have a football team if I could :haha:


----------



## bellaloo

kellyrae said:


> :wave: hello....We are hoping to start this December :happydance:
> 
> I have two daughters, 2.8yrs and 3 months.....rather ambitious of us to think of it so soon but I don't really want to wait too long if we don't have to....I like the idea of a smaller age gap plus we want to be at the stage where we have our complete family as I'm not getting any younger :cry:
> I would have a football team if I could :haha:



Aw so would I! Ambitious..I'll say lol will be nice though. I know what you mean part of me thinks I don't really want to wait much longer before ttc but I dunno....my second was such a little bugger for sleeping and still has me up at the crack of dawn that's the only thing that puts me off! :cry: lol x


----------



## kellyrae

bellaloo said:


> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hello....We are hoping to start this December :happydance:
> 
> I have two daughters, 2.8yrs and 3 months.....rather ambitious of us to think of it so soon but I don't really want to wait too long if we don't have to....I like the idea of a smaller age gap plus we want to be at the stage where we have our complete family as I'm not getting any younger :cry:
> I would have a football team if I could :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw so would I! Ambitious..I'll say lol will be nice though. I know what you mean part of me thinks I don't really want to wait much longer before ttc but I dunno....my second was such a little bugger for sleeping and still has me up at the crack of dawn that's the only thing that puts me off! :cry: lol xClick to expand...

Well....our 3 month old is a dream at sleeping at the moment, my eldest was a nightmare! I think thats why we are broody coz shes so good :haha:
We are both like "oh another wouldn't be a problem"!!
Though my eldest will be at nursery every afternoon by the point #3 arrives, whats a few more dirty nappies and more washing :wacko:
This positive attitude may change when teething starts :haha:


----------



## bellaloo

kellyrae said:


> bellaloo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kellyrae said:
> 
> 
> :wave: hello....We are hoping to start this December :happydance:
> 
> I have two daughters, 2.8yrs and 3 months.....rather ambitious of us to think of it so soon but I don't really want to wait too long if we don't have to....I like the idea of a smaller age gap plus we want to be at the stage where we have our complete family as I'm not getting any younger :cry:
> I would have a football team if I could :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Aw so would I! Ambitious..I'll say lol will be nice though. I know what you mean part of me thinks I don't really want to wait much longer before ttc but I dunno....my second was such a little bugger for sleeping and still has me up at the crack of dawn that's the only thing that puts me off! :cry: lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Well....our 3 month old is a dream at sleeping at the moment, my eldest was a nightmare! I think thats why we are broody coz shes so good :haha:
> We are both like "oh another wouldn't be a problem"!!
> Though my eldest will be at nursery every afternoon by the point #3 arrives, whats a few more dirty nappies and more washing :wacko:
> This positive attitude may change when teething starts :haha:Click to expand...

Lol. We had it the other way round first was and still is such a good boy at sleeping but my youngest well if he was my first he would of been an only child lol :haha: but that's the only thing I'm worried about is the sleeping side of it :sleep::sleep: can't cope with out a good few hours sleep atleast lol. Spose you get through it though ay x


----------



## Tanikit

People think I am crazy to want a third - neither of my children slept well and the youngest now still wakes us up at least twice a night every night and she's 2.5 years old. My eldest woke us up until the second was born so its been almost 6 years of not sleeping now (and that is if I do not count the pregnancy where I wasn't sleeping well)

They also think I am crazy because of how bad the last pregnancy was but I have really put in a lot of work to make sure it won't go that way again. I want a third very very badly - and I do not want to wait too long either.


----------



## Nini Lopez

Hello all!! Can I join you all?? I have 2 kids, an 8 year old little girl and a 4 year old little boy. We are thinking of started sometime early next year. Although I would LOVE to start asap, my bf would really like to wait until I get some of my schooling done :)


----------



## Mummy1506

.


----------



## bellaloo

Had a terrible night with my 1 yr old teething last night. Makes me wonder how I'm going to cope with night feelings again lol walking round like a zombie today x


----------



## 30mummyof1

:hi: I am wtt for no'3 too! We're waiting to get married, otherwise we would have started ttc Apr/May time for a similar gap as between the last 2 but it will be at least 3 1/4 by time of our wedding. So broody though! all my friends are having babies and I know I already have 2 but that doesn't settle it! :haha:
So will be ttc in June :wohoo:


----------



## bellaloo

Aw congratulations on the wedding! how exciting. Well atleast you may be able to have a honey moon baby lol. x


----------



## bellaloo

I see your a hypno birthing mummy. I tried out a book when i was pregnant with my second but couldnt get into it. I missed the classes as i was away ect they fell on the wrong time. find it interesting though will deffinatly try it out next time!!! x


----------



## 30mummyof1

Thank you! yes depends when my cycle falls but that would be fab :happydance:

Yes can totally recommend hypno-birthing. If there is anything you'd like to know, let me know hun x


----------



## 30mummyof1

but back to your initial question, yes do worry how i'll cope. At times I felt I couldn't cope with 2 at the beginning but we'll learn ways to divide our time just like we did before, i'm sure (hope!) Would really like to have a big family so don't want to stop at 3. My ideal situation would be twins for pregnancy no'4 as I know my oh wouldn't let me have 5 pregnancies! :haha:


----------



## Tanikit

Today I had 10 children at my house including my two. And I think I can manage with 3 - it was nice having so many children around and dealing with one in nappies, another I was trying to potty train and 8 older ones was busy and tiring, but good. I like my house busy. I like having lots of kids around. I want a third of my own. I will have to stop after three (for my DHs sake but also because of age and medical issues), but am hoping that with three I will also have more of other people's kids around - I suppose if my two can result in 8 extras that 3 could result in even more :)


----------



## bellaloo

30mummyof1 said:


> but back to your initial question, yes do worry how i'll cope. At times I felt I couldn't cope with 2 at the beginning but we'll learn ways to divide our time just like we did before, i'm sure (hope!) Would really like to have a big family so don't want to stop at 3. My ideal situation would be twins for pregnancy no'4 as I know my oh wouldn't let me have 5 pregnancies! :haha:

That made me laugh hun your joping for twins because oh wont allow the 5 th pregnancy lol :haha:


----------



## bellaloo

Tanikit said:


> Today I had 10 children at my house including my two. And I think I can manage with 3 - it was nice having so many children around and dealing with one in nappies, another I was trying to potty train and 8 older ones was busy and tiring, but good. I like my house busy. I like having lots of kids around. I want a third of my own. I will have to stop after three (for my DHs sake but also because of age and medical issues), but am hoping that with three I will also have more of other people's kids around - I suppose if my two can result in 8 extras that 3 could result in even more :)

I agree i love being busy and a busy house etc. so am very excited for the 3 rd but i am also worried about the sleeping side of it. If my 3 rd is anything like my 2 nd well lets just hope its not lol x


----------



## sailorsgirl

May I join you? 

I have an almost 2 yr old daughter and a 9 month old son and we are just about to start ntnp for number 3!

I am so excited!! But also scared haha.

Xxx


----------



## bellaloo

sailorsgirl said:


> May I join you?
> 
> I have an almost 2 yr old daughter and a 9 month old son and we are just about to start ntnp for number 3!
> 
> I am so excited!! But also scared haha.
> 
> Xxx

Aw wow already. Wish I was brave enough to do that lol :haha:


----------



## sailorsgirl

Haha I think I am just crazy. 

This will be my last though.

Xxx


----------



## Firefox

Hey Sailorsgirl, my two boys are the same age as your two children & Im working on persuading DH into ntnp, he says no to another baby tho! My youngest has just turned 9months & oldest is 2 next month! Was your oh keen for another baby? Xx


----------



## sailorsgirl

I wouldnt say he was or is keen lol. But the logic behind us having our last baby soon outweighs a lot of his concerns. He is mostly scared of the complications I had in my last pregnancies returning and us not being so lucky this time around. Hes also nervous about a third c section. But he has agreed that we can let nature decide :) xxx


----------



## addy1

Hi all,
We will start TTC next month, and getting so excited! My first was a c-section with a v-bac to follow. Hoping for another v-bac. Anyone else in the same position?


----------



## bellaloo

Aww luky you wish it was my time to start trying lol. If you had a normal delivery second time round. Im sure you will be ok 3rd time.x


----------



## sailorsgirl

addy1 said:


> Hi all,
> We will start TTC next month, and getting so excited! My first was a c-section with a v-bac to follow. Hoping for another v-bac. Anyone else in the same position?

We are ttc next month! But I was unsuccessful with my vbac last time so stuck having a third section next time xxx


----------



## 30mummyof1

So jealous of you ladies starting next month! :haha:


----------



## bellaloo

So I'm going to apply for a new job as a maternity support worker and if I don't get the job I'm going to bring my ttc date to next year instead of 2015 that's my plan :) lol


----------



## 30mummyof1

Sounds like a good plan Bellaloo :thumbup:


----------



## EstelSeren

Hi! I just had my 2nd daughter 2 weeks ago but know that I definitely want a 3rd baby in the (preferably not too distant) future! I'm not as broody straight away as I was last time, thank goodness, although unfortunately I think that's mostly due to less than ideal labour and birth circumstances this time around! Should the next year or so go as we hope then we'll be looking at talking about ttc number 3 in December next year with the aim of starting to try March/ April 2015, when our youngest will be 18 months! :)

Beca :wave:


----------



## bellaloo

EstelSeren said:


> Hi! I just had my 2nd daughter 2 weeks ago but know that I definitely want a 3rd baby in the (preferably not too distant) future! I'm not as broody straight away as I was last time, thank goodness, although unfortunately I think that's mostly due to less than ideal labour and birth circumstances this time around! Should the next year or so go as we hope then we'll be looking at talking about ttc number 3 in December next year with the aim of starting to try March/ April 2015, when our youngest will be 18 months! :)
> 
> Beca :wave:

Ah! Sorry to hear you didnt have such a great birth for your second!! Aw hopefully your second doesnt put you off having a 3 rd!! My second was a nightmare which makes me think im mad for wanting another but i think its obviously ment to be if you feel you want another x


----------



## Mummy1506

bellaloo said:


> So I'm going to apply for a new job as a maternity support worker and if I don't get the job I'm going to bring my ttc date to next year instead of 2015 that's my plan :) lol

I keep moving the date from 2014 to 2015 & back again just can't make my mind up!!! I think whe. I have a bad day with the kids I think I couldn't cope with a third anytime soon lol, good luck with your application xx


----------



## 30mummyof1

Mummy1506 said:


> I keep moving the date from 2014 to 2015 & back again just can't make my mind up!!! I think whe. I have a bad day with the kids I think I couldn't cope with a third anytime soon lol x
> 
> 
> 
> bellaloo said:
> 
> 
> So I'm going to apply for a new job as a maternity support worker and if I don't get the job I'm going to bring my ttc date to next year instead of 2015 that's my plan :) lolClick to expand...

I have 2 boys as well, similar ages. They can be hard bloody work some days can't they! :growlmad: but so lovely when they play nicely together :cloud9: I do wonder how I will cope, I think you just do because you have to?!


----------



## bellaloo

Yes I agree. Especially with my 3 1/2 year old at the minute he's such hard work I don't think I could cope with him on no sleep!! Lol. He has asked me for a girl brother though haha he does make me laugh lol.


----------



## Mummy1506

My eldest has just started school & it's really calmed him down, which has helped my youngest has been very difficult baby he's great now apart from he isn't talking much yet & think it frustrates him so moans/crys a lot which is quite draining. Just started nursery & seen an improvement already & we have ditched the dummy which has been surprisingly easy.


----------



## bellaloo

This sounds mean but i cant wait for my eldest to start school he is sooo ready for it!!! hes got another year to go though!! Taking him to all these dance classes etc ate costing me a fortune to entertain him lol x


----------



## sailorsgirl

My eldest has just started pre school. Shes loving it, but my ds struggles when she is gone :( xxx


----------



## MKAC2005

Hello! new to this thread but DH & I have an almost 10 year old son and a 6 year old daughter and are TTC in October! Excited but nervous :wacko:


----------



## bellaloo

sailorsgirl said:


> My eldest has just started pre school. Shes loving it, but my ds struggles when she is gone :( xxx

Aw bless that is sweet. My eldest does 2 days a week at nursery and my youngest goes all silly and excited when we pick him up like hes missed him and is excited to see him. So cute x


----------



## bellaloo

MKAC2005 said:


> Hello! new to this thread but DH & I have an almost 10 year old son and a 6 year old daughter and are TTC in October! Excited but nervous :wacko:

Ooh wow not too long to wait then for you!!! very exciting &#9786; x


----------



## bellaloo

:happydance:Hi ladies thought i would share The coil is out haha.:haha: very excited about this as it means were a step closer to moving to ntnp lol x


----------



## LockandKey

hi all, I've just rejoined this board recently. I had my 2nd almost 4 weeks ago, I'm still uncertain on whether or not I want a 3rd, I just don't feel totally "done" yet if that makes sense. If DH and I do agree to have another, it will be our last for sure, and won't be until the 2 we have now are in school


----------



## bellaloo

Im sure once you lo is a bit older it will be easier for you to make that decision hun x


----------



## ttc bubby no2

We are a maybe for ttc#3. I think about it a lot but then think I should just be happy with two as we have got past the hard baby part and I'm not sure if we want to go back to that.

I was thinking maybe having a 4 year age gap this time but then I will be over 35 by that stage and it wasn't like it was easy ttc before. Anyway, we have over a year to start thinking about trying, although I think we would possibly aim not to have another September baby if we do go again :)


----------



## bellaloo

Wow both your two are september babies was that just by accident lol x


----------



## excited07

we will be ttc3 in jan 14, i have 2 beautiful dd but we just dont feel the family is complete yet


----------



## mummy2violet

excited thats the same as us, we have 2 beautiful girls but we want one more, wo we're going to start trying after xmas. we should be ttc buddies! how old are your kids? xx


----------



## excited07

my oldest dd is 3 but will be 4 in jan and my 2nd dd is 2 and will be 3 in december, yeah not going to put an exact date on ttc but hopefully straight after xmas early jan x


----------



## dizzy65

:hi: i am wtt for number 3 :)


----------



## ttc bubby no2

bellaloo said:


> Wow both your two are september babies was that just by accident lol x

It just worked out that way. We were trying for about a year for our 2nd (including 1 m/c) so we weren't worried that they might be born the same month. Their birthdays are 4 days apart :)


----------



## 30mummyof1

I have a September baby too :) Good for school, being the oldest I think!


----------



## tkeith8109

My husband and I just started talking about baby no. 3! I'm definitely a lot more excited than he is at this point, but he's getting there. We were thinking about trying sometime next year, in between next summer and October so still a ways away. By the time we have our next baby our dd will be 5 and our ds will be right at 3, so it will be perfect for us age wise. We're just trying to figure out if we want the baby around tax season so we can use that money to help with the insurance deductible or if we want to wait around October when we will be moving into a house. We have a lot of planning and thinking to do in between then, but I know it will all work out.


----------



## bellaloo

Aw its hard planning a baby when your so busy. Would you really want a new born in between moving house though? Or would it not make much difference x


----------



## LockandKey

how do you ladies feel when you think about TTC #3? Sometimes I get excited over the thought, but other times I feel guilty or even selfish for wanting another, maybe I'm just strange, but I'm slightly at odds with myself over the whole idea, I often wonder how I am going to divide my time evenly between all 3 when I'm having trouble with the 2 I have now. I also worry about my son being the middle child and possibly having middle child syndrome like my brother did, he was always getting in trouble and rebelling. I also worry about two ganging up on just one. If we do have a 3rd, it won't be for another 4 or 5 yrs, so the 2 I have now will both be in school, and probably more independent, maybe that would make a difference. 

I guess it's just hard for me to try and see things positively all the time because I grew up in a family of 3, and it wasn't a very pleasant experience, I ended up not being close to either of my brothers, we were always fighting, it was difficult to enjoy family outings, or much of anything at all, and someone was always teamed up against the other with someone else :/ I don't want my kids to experience the same. Sorry for the rant.


----------



## bellaloo

Ah its hard to know untill it happens. Im sure it will all be ok. I do think about how to divide time evenly between children but im sure it works pleanty of people have 3 or more children and they turn out alright :) try not to ovet analise things it is hard though because i do it all the time when i think of having another one lol x


----------

